# Torrent sites blocked again?



## Reloaded (Nov 18, 2015)

I get this error.

*This site has been blocked as per the instructions of Competent Authority *

Anyone elase experiencing the same???


----------



## theserpent (Nov 18, 2015)

working fine on airtel


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 18, 2015)

^ +1 checked one site just now


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 19, 2015)

Reloaded said:


> I get this error.
> 
> *This site has been blocked as per the instructions of Competent Authority *
> 
> Anyone elase experiencing the same???


That shows when I use them NSFWsites. Try google dns. working fine for me.


----------

